# Saltfork



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Went to Saltfork last wednesday. Very slow, caught both crappie and saugeyes with no size. The water was mostly in the 61 to 63 degree range and seemed to be a little low, actually about 1 to 1 1/2 ft low. Hopefully they are not yet letting water out.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

We were out last sunday. I noticed the water level was down like you said, but we found some nice crappie. A few gills too.


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

bttmline,
On Tuesday I called the park office at Salt Fork they informed me that the level was at 800 (1 to 2 feet low) and will remain there for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They should start dropping it around the first of Nov. They said they will be doing that every year now for the spring rains just like they do the MWCD lakes every year.


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

Any updates on crappie? We will be fishing the BCC Classic there this weekend.


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

Salt Fork Park Office
1-740-439-3521


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

SouthernPro said:


> Any updates on crappie? We will be fishing the BCC Classic there this weekend.


Is this a big tourney? I will be down with jigtwins this weekend... hope not to have to battle too many tourney fisherman for the good locations.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Are there any big fish there? I have only seen it a few times, but never put a line in the water.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

In regards to big fish, there are flatties, channels, and a nice muskie population. Eyes are smaller, panfish are not known for great size there. You'll pull out a few 10-12 inch crappie, but most are smaller there.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Is this a big tourney? I will be down with jigtwins this weekend... hope not to have to battle too many tourney fisherman for the good locations.


It's the championship and there will be 30-50 boats. If you can go Sunday, you should, but your call.


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

fished-out said:


> It's the championship and there will be 30-50 boats. If you can go Sunday, you should, but your call.


We will only have the top 30 teams there this weekend for the championship.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Is the tourney saturday or sunday?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

what launch are they going out of?


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Tournament is Saturday, I believe Morning Glory Ramp...

www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey dude Jake and I are going there Thursday, snow flurries are possible! When you going down?


----------



## Mcgonigle Bandit (Apr 9, 2008)

SouthernPro said:


> We will only have the top 30 teams there this weekend for the championship.


It is not limited to the top 30, whoever fished 4 events can fish the championship.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Mcgonigle Bandit said:


> It is not limited to the top 30, whoever fished 4 events can fish the championship.


Unless they changed the rules and the web site hasn't been updated, these are the rules posted on the web site: _The top 50 teams in the points race, or 50 % (which ever is higher) will qualify for the classic. The classic will be free to all who qualify. Teams must fish at least four tournaments to qualify for the points race_

That's why I said 30-50 teams. The site shows the top 30 teams by points, but up to 50 can qualify (the 50% rule has never come into play, as more than 100 teams would have to qualify for it to matter). The past few years, everyone who's fished 4 tournaments has made it, but it's been declining. In 2006, about 40 boats qualified, 38 in 07 and about 35 last year. Don't know about this year, as Jeff never posted the Rocky Fork results. He just hasn't been the same since that boat ran over him


----------



## Mcgonigle Bandit (Apr 9, 2008)

fished-out said:


> Unless they changed the rules and the web site hasn't been updated, these are the rules posted on the web site: _The top 50 teams in the points race, or 50 % (which ever is higher) will qualify for the classic. The classic will be free to all who qualify. Teams must fish at least four tournaments to qualify for the points race_
> 
> That's why I said 30-50 teams. The site shows the top 30 teams by points, but up to 50 can qualify (the 50% rule has never come into play, as more than 100 teams would have to qualify for it to matter). The past few years, everyone who's fished 4 tournaments has made it, but it's been declining. In 2006, about 40 boats qualified, 38 in 07 and about 35 last year. Don't know about this year, as Jeff never posted the Rocky Fork results. He just hasn't been the same since that boat ran over him


You keep it up, the next time I see you the hat goes in the lake.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

So, how did this tourney go? We were there all weekend and the crappie were finicky. We caught around 40 or so, with only a handful of 10-12 inchers. I figure all of the tourney boats must have been in the cabin bay, because we only saw a few boats where we were between Morning Glory and Sugar Tree.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Mcgonigle Bandit said:


> You keep it up, the next time I see you the hat goes in the lake.


Gosh, and I hate to swim in cold water. But the heirloom has to come first, so I'd have to go in after it. That hat is the 3rd generation--the first two were grabbed out of the trash by my daughters as collectors' items!


----------

